# OptiNET    Optinet!

## Ezhachok

, 7 ,      Optinet.   : 
1.      .         . 
2.  1      ,         .
3.        Optinet.   Optinet      30 .
4.      !,         ADSL   .
5.        Visa  Mastercard.     Portmone.com.     -   !
6.      U@net. 
      Optinet! 
. 62-99-99
Web: http://www.opti.net.ua

----------


## Mihey

,  ,  , ))))       ))) +    ))    ,    )     )))  . 
                  ,      )))

----------


## Ezhachok

.,      .           :)

----------


## ERNE

> ,      )))

    )

----------

